# Sudden Aggression Issue



## hnj22 (Jul 14, 2005)

Lizzy has always slept in the bed with us since April 2006 when we got her. My husband leaves for work early and comes into the bedroom to tell me goodbye about 4:30 am and has always done this. He doesn't turn the light on or anything. Well about 3 weeks ago, I think he startled Lizzy and she woke up to him leaning over me to kiss me goodbye and I think it spooked her and she nipped at his face and started growling. I told her no and thought it was a one time thing. Now she does it EVERY morning. She can be under the covers at the bottom of my bed by my feet and hears the bedroom door open and starts snarling and snapping her teeth. My husband now has to stand at the door and wave goodbye to me!

We have tried over the past week taking it in steps with her - husband just stands at the door, next day comes in closer, next day closer, etc and she is still doing it. I was watching the Dog Whisperer the other day and a chihuahua was doing the same thing to anyone who got close to her (but it was all the time not just at a certain time) and the DW said it was protection and dominence and showed the lady what to do and it worked with her dog. We tried it with Lizzy this morning and she kept on snapping and snarling. 

She loves my husband and is just as sweet as can be any other time except when he comes to tell me goodbye in the mornings. She is very good natured but can be testy when she is woke up. I don't know if that is part of it too. She is such a sweet and loving dog 99.9% of the time!

We are more than willing to work with her to get her past it but I am not sure what to do. Any ideas?


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

You have to continue to work with her with the DW's methods. It's not just a one time thing. It takes time for them to break the habbit. Just don't let her get away with it.


----------



## Jangles021204 (Sep 20, 2006)

Your dog is showing her dominance and not letting your husband near "her territory." I'm assuming she is still young? This will only get worse as she gets older if you don't correct it now. Even though it only occurs in this one situation, you need to nip it in the bud and show her right now that this behavior is not allowed, because she is learning that she can control you and your husband's behavior, and this should not be acceptable. Everytime this happens, I would immediately set her on the floor and not let her have bed privileges the rest of the morning. YOU are in control, not her. By letting her in the bed you are placing her at your level, which is the same thing as telling her that her status is equal with yours, and so she is confused and thinks she needs to take the leader position since no one else is. Also, a few other things I would do: never let her in the bed without you, and never before you. You and/or your husband should get in bed first, and then, after asking her to sit or do something else for you, you can pick her up and let her in the bed. It should be a privilege for her, not a right, and she needs to learn this. Dogs should not be testy, even in the morning, to those higher in the pack. She is deciding when she lets your husband near you and her, and the reason why she is sweet the rest of the time is probably because she wants the attention the rest of the time. But it is your dog who is making the decision. I would suggest NILIF, making her do a trick/command for everything she gets, be it food, treats, attention, being picked up, etc. Good luck.


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

i agree with jangles on this one, its a dominance issue and no offence but mimmicking cesar milans methods wont get you anywehr, you have to rember, for every 5 minutes on screen thers about an hour off...i dont care WHT they say, no problem can be fixed within a space of a 1/2 hour tv show. he also uses alot of questionable methods, and unless your versed in training and behaviour its difficult to understand and use them right.

your first step is retraining her, she is in charge, she knows shes in charge because after the second time of being snippy your hubby backed off! she won!
time to begin back at the beginning.

As SOON as she even grumbles, a stern no and place her on the floor, shell soon get the idea that YOU are the boss in this situation not her.
DO NOT let her on the bed first, it should be you and your husband as jangles said.
and go with the nothign in life is free program.

is she spayed?!

agression issues commonly begin to arise at her age (between 9-15 months usually) and if not trained now, they can become MUCH worse!


----------



## hnj22 (Jul 14, 2005)

Thank you for all of the tips. She was spayed back in April. I will try all of your suggestions starting tonight when we get into bed and then tomorrow when she starts her stuff!


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

be patient, its gonna take time, but as long as your willing to work on it, youll be fine.


----------



## toby'smom (Jun 11, 2006)

toby was very aggressive when it comes to me being touched by anyone else so we took him to a dog behavorist. He said Toby is NOT to sleep with us at all on the bed because that is the best spot and the alpha dog gets the best spot. He sleeps in our room in his crate. He is fine with this and he is never allowed on our bed. when we first started this training he couldn't even get up on the couch or rock with me in the rocking chair. After four weeks of this I was allowed to make him sit then "invite" him to lay or sit with me. Believe it or not this worked. He will wait on the floor or by the couch until I invite him up. He is getting much better. He is still crabby sometimes, like last night for some reason when he was laying on the couch with me and I was petting him he snapped at me. I imediately told him off and he got off. He went outside to go to the bathroom and when he came back in he got in the down position right by the couch. He knew he did wrong, so I invited him back up. It is an ongoing process, or at least it is with toby. Just be consistant with what ever you do.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Was it dark so she couldnt see him,my girls love my husband but they went mad at him when he came out of the bathroom in the dark and didnt recognise him at all.


----------



## Tinksmama (May 23, 2006)

Good advice, no doggy in bed till she understands her place- put her in a dog bed near you


----------

